# Coaching Seminar



## Bob White (Aug 4, 2005)

When Andre Agassi was ranked #164 in the world he decided to work his way back to the top of the tennis rankings. The first thing he did was to hire Anthony Robbins as a performance enhancing coach. While taking the steps to improve he rose back to the #1 Ranked player in the world. In basketball, football, tennis,and countless other athletics, coaches clinics are conducted in order to improve teaching methods. I don`t see that happening in Kenpo. Over the past 10 years we have had Jim Haley come to our school and work with our teachers to improve their communication skills. It has proven to be a great help in making good martial artists, better teachers. Mr. Haley is a certified instructor in NLP and has a professional history as a sucessful coach. He is currently GM of the Newport Breakers World Team Tennis, owned By Billy Jean King. We have been supplying body guard work for Anna Kournikova and Maria Sharapova. I have not had any trouble getting our black belts to volunteer for that service. 
On August 13th we are inviting other kenpo teachers to attend a seminar at our school. Mr. Haley will be conducting the class. There will be no charge for this seminar. We are doing this as a service to kenpo. It is at 7 AM and will last until 9 AM. This is not about winning tournaments. What it is about is how to improve teaching skills, no matter what aspect of the art you are emphasizing. If your schedule allows you to attend, I look forward to seeing you.
If there are any comments or suggestions they would be welcomed.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 4, 2005)

Mr. White,

That's one of the most positive things in Kenpo I've ever read!  Teaching is a subject close to my heart.  Communication and the ability to reach students with your message and in ways they can retain and utilize it is so important.  This is obviously something you are doing to give back, and the fact that you are offering this for free tells a lot about you as a person. :asian: I have a feeling you are far from me, but maybe for others some information on the location would be helpful. 

MJ


----------



## Bob White (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for your comments. The school address is 
1125 Victoria #B
Costa Mesa, Ca. 92627
949 645-0337
www.bwkenpo.com

I would like to reccommend a book. "Wooden On Leadership", written by John Wooden and Steve Jamison. I enjoyed the book and received some great tools to enhance my teaching skills.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Bob White (Aug 6, 2005)

I am sorry to announce that the seminar scheduled for August 13th will have to be re-scheduled. We will re-schedule for the last part of next month. I will post the details. Jim Haley. as I mentioned earlier is the GM for the Newport Breakers and they have made the league playoffs. This will require Mr. Haley to be tied up for the next month. My apologies for any inconvience this might have caused.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Bob White (Sep 9, 2005)

The seminar will be held Oct. 1st at 1:00. If there are any questions about the seminar the studio number is 949 645-0337.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

